# Hydro one question from toronto canada



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not sure how extensive hydro one jobs are.
Lineman make great money but you do have to be on call a lot , and bad weather is part of the job.
Every kind of storm your in it .
There are the meter Tek guys that get to play inside more.
Doing layout usually is filled from in house not new hires.
All good paying jobs with benefits.
I would try to get on with a smaller PUC.
Then go the hydro one route.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Just doing a quick look at their site, the Regional Maintainer is what their regular Construction & Maintenance Electricians are called. 

Looks to be the equivalent of Manitoba Hydro's Power Electricians, good job to have, speaking from experience, and if they're bringing their guys up as Red Seals, that's even better (MB Hydro isn't).

Not linework, so less likely to be out in the miserable weather (still can happen). 

I'd say get whatever legitimate electrical work you can and apply when they announce apprenticeship opportunities.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Tomacoma said:


> I am interested in breaking into the electrical industry. I have little experience and a exp i have is all residential. From time to time, i keep hearing that hydro one or just any big utility company is where the work and money is.
> 
> Since im located in Toronto ontario Canada, I know that hydro one offers an apprenticeship program for construction and maintenance. What can you expect after completing this program and what kind of jobs can you qualify for with hydro one?
> 
> ...


all that work goes throw a union hall.
the Canadian union of skilled workers and the power workers.
a power line tec is a good move all the baby boomer are retiring.
most of the work is done by a bucket truck. 
but you will still half to do pole work with spurs the odd time.


----------



## Tomacoma (Feb 26, 2014)

How do i get into the pwu? I remember seeing online that they had there intake for 2014

I also read that its hard to get into pwu and that the competition is very hard. 

Would a letter of recommendation from a high ranking worker at hydro one work to my advantage to getting in?

Or would the union frown against that and try to get in on there next intake?

Also do you guys know if hydro one has more then 1 intake a year.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Tomacoma said:


> How do i get into the pwu? I remember seeing online that they had there intake for 2014
> 
> I also read that its hard to get into pwu and that the competition is very hard.
> 
> ...


From what I hear, you are better off if you know someone at Hydro One.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Tomacoma said:


> How do i get into the pwu? I remember seeing online that they had there intake for 2014
> 
> I also read that its hard to get into pwu and that the competition is very hard.
> 
> ...


go on line to: CUSW it is a shared union hall.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Tomacoma said:


> I am interested in breaking into the electrical industry. I have little experience and a exp i have is all residential. From time to time, i keep hearing that hydro one or just any big utility company is where the work and money is.
> 
> Since im located in Toronto ontario Canada, I know that hydro one offers an apprenticeship program for construction and maintenance. What can you expect after completing this program and what kind of jobs can you qualify for with hydro one?
> 
> ...


Regional maintainer is their name for construction maintenance electrician. They have lots of types of electrical tradesmen. Protection and control tech's work inside the e houses and indoors more than lines. They also have adet, area distribution engineering tech, which designs distribution and services does locates etc. There are too many types of jobs to list. Go on the website, it is all right there if you search. As someone said before, you better hope you have a family member or know someone to get you in. As far as apprenticeships with hydro one, you just missed the window, they have stopped accepting applications a few months ago. They don't accept resumes out of the blue. When they do put up postings too, it would not be unrealistic to expect over 2000 applicants for say 20 jobs. Not to discourage you from chasing the dream, but a job with hydro one is a fairly sought after and it is nearly impossible for even the best seasoned journeyman to get a foot in hydro one without having an inside connection. Don't put your eggs all in one basket.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

eb electric said:


> regional maintainer is their name for construction maintenance electrician. They have lots of types of electrical tradesmen. Protection and control tech's work inside the e houses and indoors more than lines. They also have adet, area distribution engineering tech, which designs distribution and services does locates etc. There are too many types of jobs to list. Go on the website, it is all right there if you search. As someone said before, you better hope you have a family member or know someone to get you in. As far as apprenticeships with hydro one, you just missed the window, they have stopped accepting applications a few months ago. They don't accept resumes out of the blue. When they do put up postings too, it would not be unrealistic to expect over 2000 applicants for say 20 jobs. Not to discourage you from chasing the dream, but a job with hydro one is a fairly sought after and it is nearly impossible for even the best seasoned journeyman to get a foot in hydro one without having an inside connection. Don't put your eggs all in one basket.


you could put your name in with valard in a.b start there, then get into hydro one,in ontario , just to get in to cusw,
valard hires alot.
Valard has lots of work. That is what i would do.
Im in with cusw and pwu, and can take a hydo one call any time, when there is work.
But if i were starting ou, i would go for a power line tec.


----------

